# Durability test with coatings



## LuckyStrike

Without any backgrounds, i just want to share my real life durability test (in Finland) with couple different coatings.

So, test object is my Volvo S40 1.6D.
Before it was possible to apply any LSP`s, the car needed prep to get beneficial base for coatings.

Car:





Pre-wash with VPNSF. Didn`t release dirt very well? Road salt is real problem here in Finland, because it sticks paint and might be hard to remove with wax safe products.



So, next step was degreaser, shampoo wash, tar remover, fallout remover and Sonax clay disc:















Car was really bad condition, so i needed to try bring some gloss back.

Before Bigfoot session, i ripped emblems off. After that i started to polish car with Bigfoot LHR 15ES, LHR 75E mini. I used Buff&Shine MF cutting pads and Rupes own pads with Scholl S3G. Here is some pics after cutting session:






















Same place after 2-3 cutting passes. Still deep scratches:



After polishing, there still was deep scratches so i had to wetsand a bit for get those nasty marks less noticeable and polish again.

Scratches:






I finished car with Bigfoot, yellow rupes pads and Scholl S30 (sorry, no pics).
After that i washed car with degreaser and dried with MF towel and compressed air. Then i taped test panels and let the car dry one our.
Finally before coatings, i wiped car with Bilt-Hamber Cleanser-Fluid.

I didn`t get prime quality because time was running out, but i got some gloss back to car and what`s more important, there was better base for coatings.






Start date 21.2.2016.

Products:

Horizontal panels (hood, roof and tailgate):

1. Gyeon Mohs (3 layers) + Booster + Cure
2. Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light + EXOv2
3. Wolf`s Chemicals Nano Polish + Nano Glaze + Mystery Juice
4. Sonax Nano Guard + Polymer Net Shield
5. CarPro Essence + CQuartz UK + Reload
6. Bilt-Hamber Finis-Wax
7. Gyeon Prime (2 layers) + Cure
8. Gyeon Mohs (3 layers) +Cure
9. CarPro CQuartz + Reload
10. Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light
11. Gtechniq EXOv2
12. Wolf`s Chemicals Mystery Juice
13. Nanolex Si3D (2 layers)
14. Sonax Nano Guard
15. Optimum Gloss-Coat
16. IgreenLover Quartz (2 layers)



Vertical panels (Wings and doors):

Left side:

1. Gyeon Prime + Booster + Cure
2. Gyeon Prime + Cure
3. CarPro CQuartz + Reload
4. Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light
5. Gtechniq EXOv2
6. Wolf`s Chemicals Mystery Juice

Right side:

7. Nanolex Si3D (2 layers)
8. Sonax Nano Guard
9. Optimum Gloss-Coat
10. IgreenLover (2 layers)
11. Gyeon Mohs (3 layers) + Cure
12. Bilt-Hamber Finis-Wax



Start date: 21.02.2016 0 km (0 miles)

Wash 1. 02.03.2016 431 km (268 miles) Degreaser + Wolf`s WS

Wash 2. 04.03.2016 800 km (497 miles) VPNSF + Wolf`s WS

Wash 3. 10.03.2016 1022 km (635 miles) B-H Auto-Foam + Wolfs WS

Wash 4. 18.03.2016 1870 km (1162 miles) B-H Auto-Foam + Wolfs WS

Wash 5. 24.03.2016 2486 km (1545 miles) B-H Auto-Foam + Wolfs WS

Wash 6. 01.04.2016 3032 km (1884 miles) B-H Auto-Foam + Wolfs WS

Wash 7. 08.04.2016 3389 km (2106 miles) B-H Auto-Foam + Wolfs WS

Wash 8. 15.04.2016 4256 km (2644 miles) Degreaser + Britemax Clean Max

Wash 9. 29.04.2016 5431 km (3374 miles) B-H Auto-Foam + Wolfs WS

Wash 10. 12.05.2016 6434 km (3998 miles) B-H Auto-Foam + Wolfs WS

Wash 11. 23.05.2016 7253 km (4507 miles) B-H Auto-Foam + Wolfs WS

Wash 12. 27.05.2016 7758 km (4820 miles) B-H Auto-Foam + Wolfs WS

Wash 13. 03.06.2016 8194 km (5091 miles) B-H Auto-Foam + Wolfs WS

(B-H Auto-Foam= Bilt-Hamber Auto-Foam, Wolfs WS=Wolf`s Chemicals White Satin shampoo)

Note:

I noticed after couple washes that Wolfs Mystery Juice had pretty poor hydrofobic and dirt repelling properties. So, i desided to re-apply it after wash number 7. Before re-applying, i washed car, polished panels 6 (left rear wing) and 12 (roof) with bigfoot mini/rupes yellow pad/Scholl S30. After polishing wiped with B-H Cleanser-Fluid.

Now after 13 washes, Wolfs Mystery Juice is again failing. Maybe it`s degreaser i`ve used (PH12, but i have used it only at 4% dilution ratio) or maybe it`s failing because it didn`t get time to bond 48 hours? Who knows..?

Wolfs nano polish/nano glaze/Mystery Juice has worked better, but now it`s also at poor condition as is Finis-Wax too.

Well, i will update this topic (i`m bit busy atm, but when i have some time) with pics (dirt repellency=big differences) and maybe some video clips.

Sorry my bad english..


----------



## Wilco

Sm81 is going to be all over this! Fair play on the record keeping, very thorough.


----------



## Cons91

Very nice test. Subscribed to this thread.


----------



## Cookies

Fantastic. I'm really looking forward to your findings. 

Btw, your English is excellent. 

Cheers 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry

Going to be an interesting read


----------



## Kyle 86

Subscribed 👌

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bafvern

Subscribed! I know all about the salt! Greetings from Sweden


----------



## REVERSiN

Holy***** (smoke) lol.
That "thing" was in a terrible condition and started ro become a car afterall nice one.

Btw lookinf forward for this test i hope the car gets driven quite alot aa a daily so we can compare real life results thanks for your efforts its tremendous !

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## galamaa

I don`t now why, but Bilt Hamber and Wolf`s White satin don`t fit together. Satin attack or let some residue. Always smearing! Maybe too acid, but off course it can`t last so long, like coatings, but must good competitor to sonax.


----------



## J306TD

Sub'd this is a great idea. What had not happened to that car before. Great turn around. 

Can't wait for more updates.

Ps your English is fine

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Alasar

Very good!:thumb:

waiting for video with water beading. for example, after 14 washes.


----------



## Alex L

Be interesting to see how all the ones that are the same compare.


----------



## jj9

Alasar said:


> Very good!:thumb:
> 
> waiting for video with water beading. for example, after 14 washes.


They may make great water beads, but it's real protection we're after.

It would be interesting to see if any of the coatings manage to stop bird droppings etching into the paint.

There's been a couple of threads recently on the form and etching to the paint seem to be a big problem, I'm not at all sure if all of these fancy brand name coatings are as good as they say they are.

Cheers.


----------



## Wilco

Alex L said:


> Be interesting to see how all the ones that are the same compare.


----------



## LuckyStrike

Here is some videos after 14 washes:


----------



## LuckyStrike

galamaa said:


> I don`t now why, but Bilt Hamber and Wolf`s White satin don`t fit together. Satin attack or let some residue. Always smearing! Maybe too acid, but off course it can`t last so long, like coatings, but must good competitor to sonax.


Last time when i tested B-H Finis-Wax, it lasted much longer than this time. There really must be something at White Satin, which affects negatively to Finis-Wax`s durability.



REVERSiN said:


> Holy***** (smoke) lol.
> That "thing" was in a terrible condition and started ro become a car afterall nice one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it was at pretty bad condition...


----------



## roscopervis

I love these long term tests!


----------



## Goodylax

Nice work, curious to see how CSL and EXO combo pans out......


----------



## CumbrianYeti

Excellent work. Subscribed and looking forward to more results :thumb:


----------



## LuckyStrike

So, here is some pics about dirt repelling. Pics taken at 6th of April.

[URL=http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/detailer13/media/Pinnoitetesti/Seuranta/WP_20160406_014_zps89dumlln.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/detailer13/media/Pinnoitetesti/Seuranta/WP_20160406_016_zpsymtiofya.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/detailer13/media/Pinnoitetesti/Seuranta/WP_20160406_018_zps3pkvxsds.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/detailer13/media/Pinnoitetesti/Seuranta/WP_20160406_019_zpshirfluma.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/detailer13/media/Pinnoitetesti/Seuranta/WP_20160406_020_zpso0bflozo.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/detailer13/media/Pinnoitetesti/Seuranta/d4dca11b-dc4b-4e2e-8e59-f3e049a0f817_zpss5lkjtnd.jpg.html]


----------



## cossierick

Wow, brilliant through testing showing some very interesting results. thanks you for doing this


----------



## Onrcnn

Thanks for the effort and doing this!


----------



## Puntoboy

Will be interesting to see how Gtechniq and CarPro compare. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alasar

Looks like that CSL must be topped with something else. Exo etc.)

Prime, si3d, csl+exo, cquk looks great.
And booster make great work.) 

Wax results were predictable.

Strange result from optimum. (

Thanks for sharing.

And waiting for autumn and winter results.


----------



## GeorgeS

Can you give us a update? I have mohs and booster and I love this combo


----------



## ALFIrE

any updates?


----------



## Alasar

Updates, updates! )


----------



## LuckyStrike

Alasar said:


> Updates, updates! )





ALFIrE said:


> any updates?


Bit busy at mo (summer vacation), but i will update this as soon as possible. However, it still might take a week or two.. :wave:


----------



## Coddy20

Brilliant thanks for doing this i will be watching with intrest


----------



## LuckyStrike

*Little update 26/8/2016.*

- 15 245km (9473 miles)
- 19 washes
- 27 weeks
- 187 days test behind

After last update, car gone through at highway, city, gravel, roadworks, rain, heat, hailstorm and thousands of bug splats . Parked at garage, outdoor and seashore. There`s also couple nice scratches from car repair shop and gritty sides touched by little hands of my kids..

Real abusement, i would say..

I`ve used same wash metods as earlier. B-H auto-foam via lance and mitt with Wolf`s White Satin.

Of course there`s little drop off at all the panels compared to fresh applied coating, but only very little.
Only notes after last wash is, that side panels 5, 9 and 10 (ExoV2, IGL and Gloss-Coat) has losted most of hydrophobic properties under sidestrip(?).

Test will continue..


----------



## Alasar

Please post video with sheeting


----------



## LuckyStrike

Alasar said:


> Please post video with sheeting


This is on my first-to-do list..


----------



## LuckyStrike

Little video update after 31 weeks, 18 085km (11 237miles) and 22 washes.

Link to Youtube


----------



## galamaa

Nanolex perform pretty well and surprise is sonax. Is this sonax product, which is small aerosol spray?


----------



## LuckyStrike

galamaa said:


> Nanolex perform pretty well and surprise is sonax. Is this sonax product, which is small aerosol spray?


Yes, it's small aerosol spray.

btw, there's subtitles in those videoclips. You just have to put em on..


----------



## Bod42

Do people agree that Si3D seems to be the winner here. To me looks like the best durability and has kept its beading and sheeting.


----------



## LuckyStrike

Si3D is performing great, but in my opinion there's one product over others atm (if we watch only water behaving) and it is CSL + EXOv2 combo.

I would say that example Gyeon Prime+Booster is performing as great as Si3D.


----------



## Bod42

LuckyStrike said:


> Si3D is performing great, but in my opinion there's one product over others atm (if we watch only water behaving) and it is CSL + EXOv2 combo.
> 
> I would say that example Gyeon Prime+Booster is performing as great as Si3D.


Ya but the other 2 you have mentioned are 2 products on top of each other whereas Si3D is only 1 which is an advantage.

Also CSL doesnt seem to be doing as well on its own so once the less durable EXO wears out then we will see it going the same way?


----------



## Alasar

LuckyStrike - thanks for sharing. I have one question. Have you used cold water or warm water?

Bod42 - if you want to sniff vapor of butylacetate. It is your right. )
I do not want to breathe toxic vapors.


And waiting 30 washes results. Volvo clearcoat not soft and coatings work better on it.


----------



## galamaa

Belive me, it`s know matter, which coating you put on your car. Always must use half mask respirator and right filter or full mask with right. Any kind of (one day) respirator don`t work there, It`s the same, when you put water on the sieve (if I look, how ceramic pro guys spray with out mask - let`s see what happened next year or another) This is ceramic and It`s permanent and you breathe this stuff inside. I recommend you to use minimum half mask with right filter and good googles. Very important to use right gloves. Like many gloves material (PVC, vinyl, latex, nitrile, butyl, silvershield and so one) and thousands chemicals must do test - penetration test. It`s mean, when chemical come through glove material outside to inside. Maximum time is class 6 (480 minutes - 8 hour - there is 6 classes, which mean time) This is maximum time, what standard 374 gives you to handle chemical. Every chemical maker must to test her chemical with glove and respirators, body covers and so on. and every chemical seller must give you that information - products sheet, what kind product you must use, but if you wan`t to clear that case, then you must to little homework. There know matter, what this chemical products consist - believe me - you must use personal protection staff to safe you health. :wave: Sorry my bad english. 

Nanolex SI3D for me in this test is already winner or cheap sonax spray. Why? You use one coat, which perform better than some another Hi-Tec layered coats. Where is point - time is money - product is money (if you must buy different product - like csl + exo to coat each other). Today I haven`t use Nanolex or CSl-Exo. I wan`t to ask, if there any very big shine factor if we compare this products to each other). Which is why I like also MaxProtect UNC-R or new one. One coat and it perform 1,5-2 years and also good chemical resistant. I understand, if you live country, where shine is shineing and you must wash only dust off, but if you live country, where is snow, rain and salted highways all the time, then it`s different story. You must use product, which is good chemical resistant, because you can`t take this road grime off only with tardis or this kind of stuff.


----------



## Alasar

let's wait and see what will happen next. 21 washes is nothing for longterm coatings. In summer all protective coating working good. but winter is coming and everything will become clear.


----------



## nick_mcuk

galamaa said:


> Belive me, it`s know matter, which coating you put on your car. Always must use half mask respirator and right filter or full mask with right. Any kind of (one day) respirator don`t work there, It`s the same, when you put water on the sieve (if I look, how ceramic pro guys spray with out mask - let`s see what happened next year or another) This is ceramic and It`s permanent and you breathe this stuff inside. I recommend you to use minimum half mask with right filter and good googles. Very important to use right gloves. Like many gloves material (PVC, vinyl, latex, nitrile, butyl, silvershield and so one) and thousands chemicals must do test - penetration test. It`s mean, when chemical come through glove material outside to inside. Maximum time is class 6 (480 minutes - 8 hour - there is 6 classes, which mean time) This is maximum time, what standard 374 gives you to handle chemical. Every chemical maker must to test her chemical with glove and respirators, body covers and so on. and every chemical seller must give you that information - products sheet, what kind product you must use, but if you wan`t to clear that case, then you must to little homework. There know matter, what this chemical products consist - believe me - you must use personal protection staff to safe you health. :wave: Sorry my bad english.


Well said.....I too am the same I wear a 3M half mask with the correct filters I also double glove. These coatings are amazing but I really do think the health implications down the line will be akin to asbestosis...this stuff is not good to breath in!


----------



## galamaa

Alasar, hope you don`t get me wrong. As I see, you use and sell Everglass. Could you tell me more about this product. How this products hold winter time. For me is very important, that products hold in winter time well, because I need to use pretty harsh chemical to clean car outside wintertime. And also important that products hold hydrophopic effect, because I wash my cars outside winter and wan`t to dry them only leaf blower. 

Yes you are maybe right (I know you are doing a lot of chemical tests lot of coatings). What is you best, what you are find? Your own Everglass?


----------



## In House

Alasar said:


> LuckyStrike - thanks for sharing. I have one question. Have you used cold water or warm water?
> 
> Bod42 - if you want to sniff vapor of butylacetate. It is your right. )
> I do not want to breathe toxic vapors.
> 
> And waiting 30 washes results. Volvo clearcoat not soft and coatings work better on it.


Kamikaze ISM are claimed as pure non solvent coating...and i know some people's that already drank it:tumbleweed:


----------



## sm81

Alasar said:


> And waiting 30 washes results. Volvo clearcoat not soft and coatings work better on it.


Nanolex has tested it to last 100-150 wash if I remember right.


----------



## funkydunk

Your car must look so funny when parked outside in the rain. Like some crazy patchwork cover


----------



## chongo

In House said:


> Kamikaze ISM are claimed as pure non solvent coating...and i know some people's that already drank it:tumbleweed:


Where can I get Kamikaze ISM:thumb: anybody :wave:


----------



## bigmac3161

Red bull or coke sir.


----------



## Moet1974

chongo said:


> Where can I get Kamikaze ISM:thumb: anybody :wave:


Ultimate Finish dude. Be prepared for the price though!!! Since Tim @CYC ditched them prices have gone way up. I used to get mine from France when the great British pound was worth something! Aside from the price it's a great coating. As is Kamikaze myabi . :thumb:


----------



## Moet1974

Missed that one!!!! Helps if you read the full post.:wall: Off now to down some VOC free Stella.


----------



## LuckyStrike

Alasar said:


> LuckyStrike - thanks for sharing. I have one question. Have you used cold water or warm water?


I used warm water.


----------



## Leschy

*Dude you are epic*

Can I just say, how cool you are for doing this. Love this thread. Never thought about health problems with using this coatings until now. I have subscribed to this thread. Would like to see someday a comparison like this between pro ceramic coatings like CarPro Finest(am already authorized) and IGL Eco Coat pro(with 4 years of warranty), nanolex si3d HD, Gyeon..., Gtechniq... Must be really funny watching the car in the rain. Love from Slovenia


----------



## Alasar

VOC free coating not love the high pH washes. 
Rather low VOC.


----------



## Alasar

galamaa said:


> Alasar, hope you don`t get me wrong. As I see, you use and sell Everglass. Could you tell me more about this product. How this products hold winter time. For me is very important, that products hold in winter time well, because I need to use pretty harsh chemical to clean car outside wintertime. And also important that products hold hydrophopic effect, because I wash my cars outside winter and wan`t to dry them only leaf blower.
> 
> Yes you are maybe right (I know you are doing a lot of chemical tests lot of coatings). What is you best, what you are find? Your own Everglass?


If you interested in Everglass, I could send a free sample to you. Please PM to me for details.

Yes, I tested more than 50 longterm coatings since 2011 and thought to publish tests here, translated into English. But now I have no time and always something interferes.


----------



## galamaa

*Everglass*



Alasar said:


> If you interested in Everglass, I could send a free sample to you. Please PM to me for details.
> 
> Yes, I tested more than 50 longterm coatings since 2011 and thought to publish tests here, translated into English. But now I have no time and always something interferes.


Alasar - thanx for you kind offer.


----------



## firehorse

Hi,


Alasar said:


> Yes, I tested more than 50 longterm coatings since 2011 and thought to publish tests here, translated into English. But now I have no time and always something interferes.


Have you got a link?


----------



## In House

You can find all of Alex threads on car-care.ru website


----------



## firehorse

In House said:


> You can find all of Alex threads on car-care.ru website


Thanks.

I'll have a quick go with google translate 

Strange, sometimes I have a thanks button and sometimes I don't !


----------



## Alasar

firehorse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you got a link?


http://forum.car-care.ru/index.php?showforum=83

But you need to be registered there(with 2 posts) for view some extra info.

also some tests are here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366680
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374417


----------



## firehorse

Alasar said:


> http://forum.car-care.ru/index.php?showforum=83
> 
> But you need to be registered there(with 2 posts) for view some extra info.


I had a quick look but I couldn't easily find the results for the waxes I was interested. Only a 5 min search though. May go back and have another search another time.


----------



## Alasar

firehorse said:


> I had a quick look but I couldn't easily find the results for the waxes I was interested. Only a 5 min search though. May go back and have another search another time.


What I know that only fusso coat 12 durable and willson prx.


----------



## firehorse

Hi,


Alasar said:


> What I know that only fusso coat 12 durable and willson prx.


So the most durable waxes/sealant you've found is Soft99 Fusso Coat and Willson Prx?

How long did they last and did you ever get the chance to test Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax?

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeS

I think nanolex is getting the number one spot atm? I'm no fan of gyeon anymore my mohs is not really durable.

any advise from here on a new type of coating?


----------



## nick_mcuk

GeorgeS said:


> I think nanolex is getting the number one spot atm? I'm no fan of gyeon anymore my mohs is not really durable.
> 
> any advise from here on a new type of coating?


I am a big fan of the TAC Systems coatings. Wife's Mazda has them applied and they are still going strong over a year later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alasar

tac should also be tested in comparison with other coatings. )


----------



## GeorgeS

Tac is no option for me, no dealers in Holland! I'm aiming towards Nanolex atm, but after my "bad" experience on gyeon MOHS I want to make sure I take it good this time.

Mohs have last only 19.500 km and 1 year.


----------



## sm81

Nanolex Si3d is good if you have prep it properly.


----------



## GeorgeS

Prepping is no problem, the winter and the road salt is the problem!


----------



## LuckyStrike

GeorgeS said:


> Tac is no option for me, no dealers in Holland! I'm aiming towards Nanolex atm, but after my "bad" experience on gyeon MOHS I want to make sure I take it good this time.
> 
> Mohs have last only 19.500 km and 1 year.


How many layers you applied and what did you use as pre-wash, shampoo, etc?


----------



## GeorgeS

LuckyStrike said:


> How many layers you applied and what did you use as pre-wash, shampoo, etc?


3 layers Mohs, 1 layer booster, pre was and shampoo gyeon bath, drying aid gyeon cure.


----------



## LuckyStrike

I suppose that you applied MOHS at inside with low humidity, proper temperature and let it cure at least 12+ hours.

Is it possible that coating is "clogged"?

What prewash products you have used?


----------



## GeorgeS

LuckyStrike said:


> I suppose that you applied MOHS at inside with low humidity, proper temperature and let it cure at least 12+ hours.
> 
> Is it possible that coating is "clogged"?
> 
> What prewash products you have used?


mohs was applied in a dust free climate controled spray cabin!

cured for 48 hours, then applied the gyeon cure, car was 3 stage polished, cleaned by a foam from nanolex pre wash (2x) air dryed the car, full wipe of gyeon prep... then every panel be for the coat prep again with gyeon prep.

imo the prep work was 110% done right!


----------



## Alasar

George. What model of your car?


----------



## GeorgeS

Alasar said:


> George. What model of your car?


Opel insignia OPC carbon black


----------



## LuckyStrike

GeorgeS said:


> mohs was applied in a dust free climate controled spray cabin!
> 
> cured for 48 hours, then applied the gyeon cure, car was 3 stage polished, cleaned by a foam from nanolex pre wash (2x) air dryed the car, full wipe of gyeon prep... then every panel be for the coat prep again with gyeon prep.
> 
> imo the prep work was 110% done right!


Seems perfect prep in my eyes too.

Gyeon claims that MOHS:

_"It is able to maintain 80% of its original hydrophobic properties and to last on the paint throughout a period of at least 12 months."_

and pairing MOHS with Booster:

_"Based on a quartz coating like Q2 Prime or Q2 Mohs, Booster will prolong total beading by up to 12 months."_

Refer to these claims, there should be up to 24-30 months durability + you have used Cure as drying aid.

Can you name prewash products you have used?


----------



## GeorgeS

Nanolex soap, gyeon Bath, monnello foam


----------



## armufti

That si3d stuff is amazing. Will have to order myself a bottle

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Berylburton

I have never used Mohs only Prime. But a good friend of mine has. It is still going strong after 18 months.


----------



## LuckyStrike

GeorgeS said:


> Nanolex soap, gyeon Bath, monnello foam


Nanolex Pure, Gyeon Bathe and Monello Artico Magico Foam are PH-neutral stuff, so shouldn't affect negatively to Gyeon coatings.

IMO, coating might be clogged and you should try next wash time some tar/fallout removers and maybe some soft clay.

or something has gone wrong in application

or there's something "tricky" on your clearcoat. For example at Finnish detailing forum, there's one member which have problems with even waxes. He gets only about 2-3 weeks durability with Bilt-Hamber Finis-Wax (when i get 6+ months at Finnish winter time).

Does anyone else have ideas?


----------



## sm81

Any new videos?


----------



## LuckyStrike

sm81 said:


> Any new videos?


Might still take couple weeks before update..


----------



## LuckyStrike

Time for little update.

This is after 40 weeks, 28 washes and 23 006 km (14 295 miles).

At this last wash, i used Auto-Foam and White Satin along with some Tar Remover, Fallout Remover and degreaser, because normal foam and shampoo wasn`t enough. It´s that salt which sticks on the paint... 

Here is link to youtube.

Let´s see again somewhere after new year.. 

P.s. Remember to turn subtitles on..


----------



## Alasar

No access.
Csl and exo no longer on left door.
As a igl and si3d. 
Si3d usualy working only 30 washes.


----------



## LuckyStrike

Alasar said:


> No access.


Solved.

Remember to turn subtitles on..

Alasar, i think that you have misunderstand locations of coatings..? Si3D is one of best performing product


----------



## Alasar

LuckyStrike said:


> Solved.
> 
> Remember to turn subtitles on..
> 
> Alasar, i think that you have misunderstand locations of coatings..? Si3D is one of best performing product


I think the winner is 



upper side between sprayers zone


----------



## Alasar

why CSL+EXOv2 working good on bonnet:





, 
but not working here: 



?
could you explain this pls.


----------



## shq

How are the different coatings standing up to general scratches and marking? In particular washing induced marks?


----------



## LuckyStrike

shq said:


> How are the different coatings standing up to general scratches and marking? In particular washing induced marks?


Well, there`s differences with "scratch resistance", but i can`t say anything spesific, yet.. I will inspect this aspect later.



Alasar said:


> why CSL+EXOv2 working good on bonnet:
> Gtechniq CSL - EXOv2 (weeks 40) - YouTube
> 
> ,
> but not working here: Gtechniq CSL - EXOv2 (weeks 40) - YouTube
> ?
> could you explain this pls.


There`s CSL topped with EXOv2 at bonnet, but at the door CSL and Exo are side by side, both applied straight to bare paint.

Seems like there´s HUGE benefits to use CSL as a base for EXOv2.

It looks like that EXOv2, as a standalone product, doesn`t get even near to manufacturer claims which are 18 months durability . Maybe that`s possible at different climate, but not here in Finland. There`s same experiences with Gtechniq C2V3 (claims 8 months - In real life max 2-3 months).

So far, CSL topped with EXOv2 are best performing products in hydrophobic aspect and one of the best (if not best) at dirt repellency.


----------



## sm81

Any waterspot problems?


----------



## adolfitovr6

Crystal Serum Light.

-Best possible swirl mark and chemical resistance from a prosumer grade product

EXO Ultra Durable Hybrid Coating.

-Superb gloss and unparalleled water and dirt repellency


----------



## NewCleaner

Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## gtechrob

let me know if you want exov3 for test - is head and shoulders above v2


----------



## LuckyStrike

Thank you Rob 

I will consider your offer and send some PM on your way.


----------



## Bigpikle

Had the v1 of Opti Coat on my car for 18 months when I sold it and it was as good as day 1. I then used a 3 year old bottle of it to coat the wheels on my current car, and 2.5 years and 34,000 miles later its still rinsing clean and beading as good as new! That was the original v1 formula that has been improved several releases since.

Not used any of the others on the test here but get a quality product, apply it properly with exactly the right prep & conditions etc and you can expect great performance from these products.


----------



## sm81

Any updates coming?


----------



## ronwash

Very interesting test,im not really surprised from the result.
Looking foward the updates to come.


----------



## LuckyStrike

sm81 said:


> Any updates coming?


In a week i hope...


----------



## LuckyStrike

Update after 11 months, 48 weeks, 333 days, 16 390 miles and 32 washes.

Well, nothing huge after last update, but here`s couple notices.

- It looks like EXOv2, as a stand alone product, has past it`s best days at this test: 




- I would say Gloss-Coat isn`t any better: 




I have used former version of Gloss-Coat (Opti-Coat 2.0) and because of that, i had high expectations about Gloss-Coat.

(I have read rumours that Optimum has changed formula of Gloss-Coat version 1. Has anyone else read or heard about this or is this just BS?).

- IgreenLover Quartz is still working, but best hydrophobic property is gone:






After last wash, i wiped surfaces with mf-cloth and Cleanser-Fluid, because there still was some evidence of sticked road salt. After that, i used Led Lenser P7 to inspect is there differences between panels scratch/wash marring resistance. I´ll tell you more later, but i can say there really is differences..

Rest of the videos: LINK TO YOUTUBE


----------



## Alasar

CSL+Exo very very good on bonnet. :thumb:

the results of optimum are not surprising for me.


----------



## jarjar

Was hoping that this test is still on going? Im on the line about getting CSL+ExoV3, but I was wondering how the coating stands up to micro marring on a daily driver? I currently have 22ple HPC but the hydrophobic abilities have really seen better days (Midwest states so the salt).


----------



## sm81

Any updates anymore?


----------



## LuckyStrike

Yes, but you still have to wait for couple weeks..

And sorry for delay..


----------



## LuckyStrike

Hi,

First of all, sorry for the delay but "little" technical problems with Volvo gave some challenges
and also caused a slight motivation drop..

Anyway, here is the final update for the test.

The test car rolled 493 days, 71 weeks, 39 washes and 20 017 miles (32 215km).

Usually, washing methods looked like this:

Pre-Wash: Bilt-Hamber Auto-Foam or Valet Pro Neutral Snow Foam

Shampoo: Wolf`s Chemicals White Satin or Britemax Clean Max

However, 5 times I had to go bit harder methods
with solvents, tar remover, iron remover, as well as
once Bilt-Hamber Cleanser Fluid (wiped with MF cloth).

The accumulated mileage of the test was approximately 80% of the motorway / road driving
and the rest of the urban area and sand roads.

The car has been parked outside, except during the working days.
So, the surfaces have seen snowbrush, blazing sun, hard frosts,
children's wash moment (couple paintbrushes, mud bucket and two 4 year old girls),
thousands of insects, half a meter of snow layers and haulers of workshop workers, etc.

One important thing to note is that the car was at its best almost 4 months without washing (earlier mentioned "little" technical problems..). During that time, it was driven only a few thousand miles, otherwise it was parked outside. 
Then, when the car was taken back to normal use, the first wash were made with a rough methods (eg tar remover, solvents, iron remover, cleanser fluids via mf-cloth).
This 4 months period seemed to effect negatively with the properties of the coatings.
During that time, the properties of the coatings deteriorated a lot.

I noticed some differences between products like darkening effect, dirt repellency, water behavior, mitt slickness and scratch resistancy.

Earlier I did put some pics about differences between dirt repellency and darkening effect. I think where was best dirt/water repellency, was also most slickest surface for wash mitt.

The differences between the scratch resistance are, in my opinion, somewhat difficult to compare with each other, but I tried to do my best with Led Lenser P7 in dark washing place.
I think that the sun didn`t show differences as well as the method I used.
Below a few videos about the differences of scratch resist by Led Lenser: (Remember subtitles!)

Link

I think the best results against marring offered by:

- Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light (without EXOv2 and also with it)
- Gyeon Prime
- Gyeon MOHS
- Nanolex Si3D

Of these, I think best protection was offered by Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light.
At least the above video shows how it beats up EXOv2.

To the next category I would like put:

- EXOv2
- Sonax Nano Guard
- CQuartz UK
- Optimum Gloss-Coat

Gloss-Coat`s performance was surprise for me, because I didn`t even included it in the test because its water repellency was really poor and I thought there was some mistake when applied.
You probably notice huge difference in scratch resist between Igreenlover and Gloss-Coat at the above video, where those 2 products are side by side in the trunk.

Last Category:

- Igreenlover Quartz
- Bilt-Hamber Finis-Wax
- Wolf`s Chemicals

Igreenlover Quartz is a real disappointment in this area ..
Based on my own findings, the coatings really provide protection against marring and there really are differences between products.

Next, the differences about sheeting and video below: (Remember subtitles!)

Link

Best category:

- Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light, topped with EXOv2
- Nanolex Si3D
- Gyeon Prime
- Gyeon MOHS
- Gyeon Booster

I think these are also difficult to compare with each other, because all of products wasn`t side by side.
The CSL coated with EXO was really amazing at first, but the situation leveled off a little while. Of course Gyeon Booster was great with it`s water sheeting and beading,
But the best performane fell off faster than Gtechniq.
The Si3D performed stable from start to finish, as did Prime and MOHS.

Next Category:

- CQuartz UK
- Sonax Nano Guard

There is nothing to complain about CQUK, but it`s just not at same level as those earlier mentioned products. But very close!
CQUK left Sonax behind, not much but a bit.

Last category:

- Igreenlover Quartz
- Optimum Gloss Coat
- Gtechniq EXOv2

As for Gloss-Coat, I think something went a bit wrong when applying. Would it be that I used mf-cloth too early after application? I do not know, but however scratch resistance worked surprisingly well.
Igreenlover Quartz worked well, but when its water repellency began to fade, it faded fast. That's why this category.
Gtechniq EXOv2 is great sheeter and beader, but only as long as it lasts. And I expect coating to last longer than it did . So, here in this category.

Well, here`s some last notes from my experiences.

- Nanolex Si3D for the Bang for Bucks. Works at a delightful level in every area.

- Gtechniq's Crystal Serum Light topped with EXOv2, might be the best overall performer, if not looking price tag.

- I think Gyeon products are somewhere between Gtechniq duo and Nanolex Si3D, if you use Booster on top.

- Sonax is cheap as a soap and ok, but in my own car I would prefer Si3D.

- Igreenlover Quartz. I don`t rate this at all..

- CQuartz UK is the kind of safely and familiar choice for most people at here (as Toyota is for common man here in Finland) and there`s nothing wrong with it, but considering the price tag and the features it gives, I would rather choose Si3D for myself.

Remember, this wasn`t anywhere near a scientific experiment. Just a journey of one amateur detailer.

Thank you, LuckyStrike


----------



## galamaa

Do this links open everybody?


----------



## MrRJ

Good read!

...and no - links aren't working for me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash

Thanks for the effort you put into this test. I prefer proof rather than just hear say. I've used gtechniq for years and it's great.


----------



## LuckyStrike

Damn.. Links fixed.


----------



## Kawingh

Thanks for sharing. 
Links are dead again......


----------



## LuckyStrike

Kawingh said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> Links are dead again......


Works for me (if you mean YouTube links)?


----------



## Speedy83

Perfect when looking for a coating to buy. How would you rate applying them, any differences?


----------

